# Croping or re-size a photo for a passport



## dougward

Hi All-

  I took a photo for a friend for her passport, but now I'm having an old-age moment and can't figure out how to re-size and re-crop to meet the requirements for the passport agency. It has to be 45 mm tall by 35 mm wide. And in Lightroom 5, I can't figure out how to re-size in millimeters. Can somebody help m out ?? I know it's probably simple, but I can't figure it out. Thanks so much for your help in advance.


----------



## clee01l

Create a custom aspect ratio that is 45X35.  Then use this aspect ratio (locked) on the image.  You can expand or contract the borders to find the composition that you like. Once done you need to Print the image to the specific size using the print module


----------



## dougward

Thanks so much, that worked perfectly.

Sincerely- Douglas


----------

